# Water in rear diff...



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys! I am hoping that I can get a little bit of help here. I snorkeled my quad and would like to ride in the deep stuff but whenever I do, I get a lot of water in my rear diff. I rode on the weekend and went to check diff through fill hole and thick creamy milkshake came pouring out. I don't see any oil leaks from seals etc..... Where would be a good place to start looking for where the water is getting in? I have the vent tube ran to the pod and wasn't anywhere near that. Could it be coming in the the rubber boot on the top of the swing arm? Any help would be greatly appreciated guys as other than that, the snorkel job seems to be working great!

Thanks.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

even snorkeled and good seals if you're riding and then hit the water it will suck water in! I make it a habit to change my fluids after every ride or every other


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

I have heard that the front diffs were bad for that. I have got very little in my front, but I must have had about 2 quarts come out of my rear. (Lol...that doesn't sound too healthy!)


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

no that doesn't sound too healthy at all. I do know that my front diff. gets a little bit if I do a lot of water riding. The rear, not so much


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My factory vent line was dry rotted and cracked...guessing due to being so close to my muzzy.i replaced and rerouted it and didn't have any more probs till the driveshaft seal started leaking. I know yours is sra so i'd check that boot, my 07 sra got a tear in that somehow and filled up with mud and destroyed the pinion gear.....was a PITA to tear all apart and fix.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

oil seals keep oil IN not water OUT. its the way the seal is made its a one way


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Get use to it...thats a brute for ya. I just change mine after every ride. get you a gallon of cheap tractor hydralic fluid and drain immediately after every ride, sometimes I flush with diesel. You don't want to leave it in there over night. Bearings will start to rust.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

I will check the boot and vent line. Last night I rans diesel through it twice and tractor fluid through it twice to get the water out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you guys have a seal seeping or something because my rear diff never gets water in it except for when I just mentioned above. Only those two instances on my 750, and I ride DEEP 90% of the time that I'm on it. 
Typically if you dont see oil leaking past a seal then MOST of the time the seal is good and water doesn't go past it. My rule of thumb: if oil can out, water can get in. If its dry around the seals then look elsewhere to find the culprit of the leak. Vent lines are usually the problem on the rear diff, I've even known a couple times where somebody has said the line popped off of the rear diff.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I think you guys have a seal seeping or something because my rear diff never gets water in it except for when I just mentioned above. Only those two instances on my 750, and I ride DEEP 90% of the time that I'm on it.
> Typically if you dont see oil leaking past a seal then MOST of the time the seal is good and water doesn't go past it. My rule of thumb: if oil can out, water can get in. If its dry around the seals then look elsewhere to find the culprit of the leak. Vent lines are usually the problem on the rear diff, I've even known a couple times where somebody has said the line popped off of the rear diff.


:agreed:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Or the crappy o-ring on the fill plug....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford (May 25, 2011)

You need to be careful about the front with water it has made my 4wd screw up so be sure to keep water out of there


----------

